# Winter project - AFAW blank



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Tommy,

I'll be looking for a rod building project this Winter. I want to build a heaver that will handle 8 or 10-N-B8 as my "AI go-to" rod. The problem I have with my current heaver (2pc/1pc - 1508) is that one section of the rod is 9' long and this is a problem for my truck. Do any of the AFAW rods break down into smaller sections than 9'? 

Thanks

Sandcrab


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

They all do...  Equal sections, tip and butt.

I would highly recommend the 13' Beach. IMHO it is the best 13' Heaver out there today.

I've got a couple of blanks in stock now.

Tommy


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*13' or 14'*

Tommy,

Thanks for the info. Two equal sections? That is sweet! 

Is the 14' the "Big Beach" just a larger heaver (length) or will it handle more weight? What are the differences between the two "beach" rod blanks?

Thanks

Sandcrab


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

The Big Beach is a little different rod. Slightly stiffer tip than the Beach with a little more give in the midsection. 

I LOVE THE BIG BEACH..... 

A lot of guys will not want to cast/fish a 14' rod and that is understandable. But to me, this rod is sweet. Easy to cast, easy to load and will cast 6-8nbait a LOOOOONG way. I've been using it at Cape Point Drum fishing and am impressed with the way it fights a fish as well.

Don't take me wrong the 13' Beach probably my favorite all around heaver and is a pleasure to cast and fish. But when I really want to put a bait out there, the Big Beach is my tool of choice.... :fishing::fishing:

Tommy


----------



## FishinMortician (Jun 19, 2007)

I love my Big Beach----too


----------



## Beach (Dec 17, 2004)

How much is a 13 or 14' blank? I need a winter project too..in reality I'd probably knock it out over night...LOL...


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

13' Beach Blank is 280.00. 
14' Big Beach Blank is 300.00

Tommy


----------

